# Restoring Craftsman model 100 table saw



## oldjeepguy (Jun 13, 2011)

I found a 1958 10 inch craftsman 113.29990 table saw. The only part I can't fix or find is the overload protector assembly (the red button) on the back of the 3/4 HP motor. The motor # is 115.19810 and the part # for the overload button is 5220407. Dose anyone know a source for this part? These seem to be great saws and I hope to find another to do. Thanks in advance.

Brian


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

This is pretty obvious but I'm gonna throw out there anyway in case you haven't tried it yet.

www.searspartsdirect.com

~tom


----------



## oldjeepguy (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried there first. The part comes up no longer available. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*An electric motor repair shop may have one*

ask for Tony or Pete: http://www.electric-motor-works.com/store/index.php

or a place like this: http://gearmotorblog.wordpress.com/2009/09/21/thermal-overload-protectors/
That's an ancient motor. I have a 1 HP motor, that powered my 10" Craftsman 100 saw, a small red reset button on the motor housing. It's possible to eliminate that part and use a on/off switch with a overload breaker built in. Should draw about 10 to 12 amps for a 3/4HP motor so size the switch accordingly. Mine has never tripped in all the years of use. :blink: bill


----------



## oldjeepguy (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Bill. The manual starter/overload was my plan B if I could not find the correct part. I think the aftermarket thermal overload website is a cool idea, new plan B. The saw is almost 100% original so it will drive me crazy if I can't find the few parts I am lacking. 

Although I am not sure I want to use the blade guard I am looking for that too. I have the mounting bracket and it just doesn't seem right not to have it.

Again thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I probably have the manual*

I'll check. I can't remember what the guard looks like, maybe the manual will jog my memory. I ran that saw for 45 years or so.ew bearings, I still have the aluminum tilt ways, maybe a chrome knob, a motor mount. Are you missing any parts? The fence had a rack and pinion near the blade to set the distance to the blade. :huh: bill


----------



## oldjeepguy (Jun 13, 2011)

Bill,

For $80.00 at a garage sale it came with the original rip fence, miter gauge, pedestal, wench and two extensions. No pitting of even rust on the table. If you have any advice on how to keep it that way I would love to here it. I found motor and arbor bearings. I milled out the broken stud for the belt tensioner and taped for a 1/4-20 stud. 

Are copies of the manual online? I found the saw 4 days ago and am shocked by the amount of info and interest there is in these saws.

Brian


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's possible to find a manual*

But if you can't, post here. I'll get in touch. BTW a manual really won't help much for parts since they are discontinued. It would make a nice "accessory" for your restoration however. :thumbsup: bill
As far as rust prevention some use a silicone free paste wax, others Boeshield, myself I use Gibbs lubricant and keep the shop dry with a dehumidifier or AC in the summer.


----------



## dadodesign (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, 
Do you still have any parts for the Craftsman 100 saw?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## stickman (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got a complete abor asembly w/trunions and the table for the Cman 100. the sheet metal was shot. Its a little rusty but restorable. It was a road side find.
P/M me if interested. Need room in the shop.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

If you have the Manual, could you post a copy of it here or pm. I might have the same saw November 6th.


oldjeepguy said:


> I found a 1958 10 inch craftsman 113.29990 table saw. The only part I can't fix or find is the overload protector assembly (the red button) on the back of the 3/4 HP motor. The motor # is 115.19810 and the part # for the overload button is 5220407. Dose anyone know a source for this part? These seem to be great saws and I hope to find another to do. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Brian


----------



## pv74 (Oct 30, 2014)

This should be a close fit for the manual:

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/2006.pdf

Check out owwm.org for support on older US made machines. 

Vintagemachinery.org for the manuals:

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/default.aspx


----------

